# stocks with momentum now?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what stocks - Canadian and US - do you see as having some sustainable (hate that word!) momentum right now, thru year-end & beyond?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ By the title of that thread - how about those growing weed ones (ie cannabis)? or those posted by AnonymousInvesting? 

For sustainable ones thru year-end & beyond - try Warren Buffet's list. 

How can you have "sustainable (as much as you hate that word)" and "momentum" all in one question anyways? Bring out the crystal ball or the dart board ...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

The trend is your friend, until it ends.
The ones pointing down have gravity on their side.

Click on an individual graph for a better view, and sector name.

StockCharts: http://tinyurl.com/j9jck7h


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Momentum is another financial word for buy high.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ By the title of that thread - how about those growing weed ones (ie cannabis)? or those posted by AnonymousInvesting?
> 
> For sustainable ones thru year-end & beyond - try Warren Buffet's list.
> 
> How can you have "sustainable (as much as you hate that word)" and "momentum" all in one question anyways? Bring out the crystal ball or the dart board ...


where do i find
a)AnonynousInvesting's list?
b) Buffet's list?
thanx


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

The vibration in bond prices should continue to the down side for next few years.

US dollar index rally to the upside for few years 160 level


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Momentum investing is actually a real thing. Hedge funds do it, professional traders do it, and to some degree mutual fund managers do it too. For example, Canadian large caps have good momentum... they have been outperforming since 2000. That's about 16 years of great returns, and many Canadian mutual funds invest based on that theme.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

@ the top of the trend the hedge funds are most all long against the commercials who have large short positions. Mutual fund cash levels are low near the top.

Stock tops & commodity tops look different on a chart as they reflect different emotions, Fear of a shortage spike commodity price up near top. Fear crashes stocks prices.

One of the best price patterns to short is when price breaks an unsustainable parabolic arc trend line.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> where do i find
> a)AnonynousInvesting's list?
> b) Buffet's list?
> thanx


 ... seriously? I presume you do read other threads in this section or make an attempt to ... LOL.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

found the buffet thingy ...i think.
still looking for other


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Don't bother looking at the other or point a) - he's a stocks pusher with a self-interest agenda. Unappropriate for you.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, we want upward stock momentum do we?

P=mv

where p is momentum
m is mass
v is velocity

So maybe if you pay them a visit in downtown Toronto bay Street, you can get Compushare to print your stock certificate on heavier stock, thus upping m.

Otherwise we are looking at working on v.

I recommend winding your stock certificate around a model rocket, and taping securely. Fire rocket.

For a few glorious seconds if you are lucky, you will have great upward momentum. However soon after you will have great downward momentum. 

If you are unlucky, your investment will flame out.

hboy54


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ How about doing a KISS on tihs ... what goes up has to come down. Momentum traders would say "well, at least that was a fun ride!"


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Valeant was once a great momentum stock, now it trades for less than 10% of its peak price. More or less the same thing happened to Patient Home Monitoring.

Buying a stock with momentum is fine if the valuation is reasonable and fundamentals back up the rise in the share price. If not you risk being caught in a pump n' dump.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

CPA Candidate said:


> Valeant was once a great momentum stock, now it trades for less than 10% of its peak price. More or less the same thing happened to Patient Home Monitoring.
> 
> Buying a stock with momentum is fine if the valuation is reasonable and fundamentals back up the rise in the share price. If not you risk being caught in a pump n' dump.


agreed...but, there was a stretch of time there -maybe 2 years?- when VRT had a lot of momemtum going, when you coulda made some big $$ on it - no?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Got a good point there with VRT ... hardly a pump n' dump and valuation/fundamentals was supposedly to be solid.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ How about doing a KISS on tihs ... what goes up has to come down. Momentum traders would say "well, at least that was a fun ride!"


By that measure, Canadian banks -- which have increased at 14% per year in the last five years -- must come down (??)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

> The StockCharts Technical Rank *(SCTR)* is a numerical score that ranks a stock within a group of stocks.
> 
> The methodology for these rankings comes from the wisdom of John Murphy, author of many books on technical analysis and contributor to the Market Message at StockCharts.com.
> 
> ...


Many StockCharts show the SCTR ranking.
They advise caution when buying stocks with ratings in the high 90s,
but they like buying in high 80s and low 90s.

Most if not all StockCharts contributors are momo traders, so they like those high rankings.
I prefer to buy something with a lower rank.



http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=CNR.TO&p=D&b=5&g=0&id=p03679158241

how do i print screen


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> By that measure, Canadian banks -- which have increased at 14% per year in the last five years -- must come down (??)


 ... yes, including bank stocks unless you can assure a period of 2008 that will never repeat.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree with you Beaver. The Canadian bank stocks can't keep outperforming like this, and I believe in "reversion to the mean". One possibility is a credit contraction, housing bubble pop or deflationary period which knocks down bank shares significantly. Another possibility is that they continue positive returns, but underperform the TSX.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Momentum investing is actually a real thing. Hedge funds do it, professional traders do it, and to some degree mutual fund managers do it too. For example, Canadian large caps have good momentum... they have been outperforming since 2000. That's about 16 years of great returns, and many Canadian mutual funds invest based on that theme.


I tried that early on in investing. For example, bought Loblaws which was a blue chip Canadian stock with momentum in January 2005. Paid $70.30. The momentum continued until end of April 2005, when price reached $76.34 - 4 months of momentum! Then gravity took over. By the end of 2005 price was about $54 and by early 2008 about $30.00. After the 2008 crash, it regained momentum and now is back to about what we paid for it. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u...le Search_ - https___www.google.ca_search.png
So just be careful looking at past performance of any stocks!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... yes, including bank stocks unless you can assure a period of 2008 that will never repeat.


BNS was at about $73 in mid 2014. By early 2016, 18 months later it was at $52.00 Prior to that it had excellent momentum!


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Momentum? the ones we don't buy/own of course

NVDA and AMD are crazy in the last month


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

reading some of the examples above...I think we sometimes mistakenly replace "momentum" with "greed"....no?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think much of what we call "investing" comes down to momentum and return chasing, including indexing and couch potato'ing. It doesn't feel good to think of that, though. Why is everyone so keen to buy the S&P 500? Might have something to do with the 8% annual return over 20 years.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I to looked at Loblaws for a long term div. play.

Recent crash, Wal Mart coming in, Galen stepping down, the kid never did anything but run a high end private club. Most telling is on the ground research. Talked to the produce guy at my store. He told me they are hiring every Wal Mart person to get there supply chain fixed. Ok this is not for me, and I was right until recently.

Most don't have a clear goal when buying stocks that's why selling is difficult.

My last deal SL Pharma! Over the counter .46 not what I buy.

All the previous IPO had popped enough for quick turn, they have the bricks and mortar to expand quickly. Trudeau likely to be elected.

My goal is the make enough for 100 share of a bank stock.

The IPP only popped to .50 didn't sell.

Waited until the stupid money showed up and sold for .98. It quickly went to $1.63, but I accomplished my goal 5K invested just shy of 5k profit.

A you guys can twiddle your thumbs about weather it's investing or momentum or anything else.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_Waited until the stupid money showed up and sold for .98. It quickly went to $1.63, but I accomplished my goal 5K invested just shy of 5k profit._

like your style roe!


----------

